# Ephedrine and depression.



## nsimmons (Apr 11, 2005)

Is there any studies showing ephedrine supressing depression symptoms? Its obvious to me i suffer from mild chronic depression. My life is pretty stressful, my finances are fucked, my relationships are fucked, everything in general. Im trying to rebuild things and keep a positive attitude and work through things.

Ive noticed that when i take an eca stack (24/200/85) I instantly feel like a million bucks. My first thought was that Im addicted to the stack, but i dont see how this can be the case. Ive only been using it maybe 3 times a week, for the past 3 weeks. And maybe 4-5 times a week for 2.5 months almost a year ago, and about the same a year before that.

I took the stack 15 minutes ago on an empty stomach and already i feel great, like i have zero cares in the world and a ton of energy. I dont recall a euphoric feeling a year or two ago, mostly just the energy and mild shakes. I am using a different brand this time.


----------



## njc (Apr 11, 2005)

It is a stimulant. Stimulants can amplify anxiety. There is a very strong corelation between anxiety and depression.  All stimulants, caffeine included make me feel like shit, anxiety and depression wise.

Everyones different though.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Apr 11, 2005)

Be carefull if you suffer from depression, I know someone who experienced the same effects you are talking about. One night she kinda flipped out and started overreacting to things, almost in a paranoid manner. Everything went back to normal after she stoped taking the stimulant (hydroxycut)


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 11, 2005)

See its the complete opposite for me. It feels as though the stimulant calms and focuses me mentally, besides the obvious slight shakes and extra engery. I feel relaxed, and more mentally stable. Also in general im not the kind of person to freak out or be paranoid. Im very laid back in general and I feel have excellent stress management skills. Im able to use a stressful situation to focus me, I guess i thrive under pressure. I was more curious about a biological or chemical explanation about the euphoria the drug gives me.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a very good friend that feels better when she is taking her ECA stack.  For what its worth, she also feels MUCH MUCH better when she takes amino acids regularly too.   Just an FYI.       This is the type of question that you should ask your doctor.


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 11, 2005)

Really? aminos huh. I'll look into that. Thanks


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 11, 2005)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> Really? aminos huh. I'll look into that. Thanks



Yeah man, its  real trip.  For whatever reason the aminos "level things out" for her...when she works out regularly and takes ALL her vitamins AND aminos she does quite well.   This is just HER though, Im not giving you a diagnosis or anything, just sharing info.   Good luck.


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 11, 2005)

According to my research ephedrine increases the levels of dopamine, which is directly responsible for the feel good sensation. It seems to make sense that i may have a problem with dopamine levels. I'd like to tinker with myself before i go to the doctor and he puts me on whatever the drug companies are pushing at the moment.

I also found some articles discussing amino deficiency and lack of dopamine. Tyrosine is a precursor to dopamine, that would make sense.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 11, 2005)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> According to my research ephedrine increases the levels of dopamine, which is directly responsible for the feel good sensation. It seems to make sense that i may have a problem with dopamine levels. I'd like to tinker with myself before i go to the doctor and he puts me on whatever the drug companies are pushing at the moment.
> 
> I also found some articles discussing amino deficiency and lack of dopamine. Tyrosine is a precursor to dopamine, that would make sense.


There is some pretty good info on a product called 5-htp I think there was an article somewhere on it here some time back on it,I personally cant vouch for it but im sure someone else can,from reading up on it it look's like alot of people have had some positive effects from it,try doing a search on it.


----------



## D400tiny (Apr 11, 2005)

What about your heart?  Has the FDA approved the stacker yet, and what kind of side effects might it have?  Before "tinkering" with it yourself, I would suggest going to see what your MD says, before you are in their for other problems?!  (just a sugg)


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not quite sure i understand your point? My heart is plenty healthy I'm 25, and i run 10km's ever other day no medical problems. Also which stacker are you referring to? The eca stack? I think we all know its not FDA approved. I have no adverse side effects, other than what is expected.

I just drove around for an hour and the only place that had tyrosine, or amino's period was closed. I don't see how adjusting amino's/minerals/vitamins in my diet could hurt me.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 12, 2005)

get on some lexapro man, you seem down. Do cardio atleast 3times a week. You
will feel better as far as the depression goes.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2005)

i suffer from pretty bad depression, all i noticed when on the ECA was increased enery after doses, once i got the shakes really bad but it was only a one-off, i felt a bit de-motivated inbetween doses though and lethargic but that was it, BUT WHEN I CAME OFF... damm! i felt like a dead man walking! i couldn't be bothered to do shit! hence i'm staying on the ECA (which i start later on today) and clen till my exams are over, i'll come off over the holidays to be safe, coming off ECA was by far the worst thing i've experienced so far (emotional wise) in this sport


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 12, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i suffer from pretty bad depression, all i noticed when on the ECA was increased enery after doses, once i got the shakes really bad but it was only a one-off, i felt a bit de-motivated inbetween doses though and lethargic but that was it, BUT WHEN I CAME OFF... damm! i felt like a dead man walking! i couldn't be bothered to do shit! hence i'm staying on the ECA (which i start later on today) and clen till my exams are over, i'll come off over the holidays to be safe, coming off ECA was by far the worst thing i've experienced so far (emotional wise) in this sport


I have to concur, "getting off" that darn stack is always hell for a few days!
Ive played around with dosing a bit, and noticed that I could take as much E as I wanted, my body reacts (positively or negatively) to the caffeine a lot more! So If I dropped just The E, but kept C in, I felt great, but if I do the opposite, its like young d described...No fun!


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I have to concur, "getting off" that darn stack is always hell for a few days!
> Ive played around with dosing a bit, and noticed that I could take as much E as I wanted, my body reacts (positively or negatively) to the caffeine a lot more! So If I dropped just The E, but kept C in, I felt great, but if I do the opposite, its like young d described...No fun!



nice idea, i'm going from 6 weeks of ECA to 2 weeks of clen, then i will gradually return to maintenance after that but i might try just using the caffeine (well lipo-6 w/out the eph.) to ease the withdrawl symptoms from the eph. and more importantly the clen, i'll let you know how i get on with that, might even use ECA after the clen for a few weeks just to keep the fat from coming back on and hold of the depression till a time when i can deal with it ok, but i'll certainly taper down the sitmulants this time


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 12, 2005)

I hit the supplement store this morning and asked for some tyrosine. The girl there asked me right away If i was using it as an anti depressant. I told her I'm going to try. She was quite knowledgeable about it, and said a lot of people start using it after getting the high from ephedrine i described. So lets see what it does.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 12, 2005)

_Ephedrine is an CNS stmulant similar to methamphetamine that is similar to cocaine and ecstasy.. 
It sure helps with depression._


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah thanks, but thats nothing we dont already know. 

I definitley feel a difference since taking the amino. Its not nearly as strong as the eca stack, but i do feel a little more level. First thought was a placebo effect, but I got distracted with work and then just realized all of a sudden I feel alright.

So thanks BiggerNstronger, I think we may have found something here.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Ephedrine is an CNS stmulant similar to methamphetamine that is similar to cocaine and ecstasy..
> It sure helps with depression._



i have to say i'm feeling great after my first dose of eph today, confidence is sky high, my buddy down the gym even noticed how my eyes seemed different and i got a great buzz, felt a million bucks! i don't remember feeling like this last time but hey i ain't complaining!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 12, 2005)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks, but thats nothing we dont already know.


_Have you ever considered going to church? It might help.
I get high on Jesus. _


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 12, 2005)

Dont get me started on the church. If im going to pray to anyone it'll be to joe pesci, he looks like a guy who gets things done.


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 14, 2005)

So ive been using the amino for 2 days now. The biggest difference i notice is it practically eliminated the crash when the eca stack wears off. That a big plus. It gives me a slight headache if i dont eat anything also, but i do seem to feel better overall.


----------



## brodus (Apr 14, 2005)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> See its the complete opposite for me. It feels as though the stimulant calms and focuses me mentally, besides the obvious slight shakes and extra engery. I feel relaxed, and more mentally stable. Also in general im not the kind of person to freak out or be paranoid. Im very laid back in general and I feel have excellent stress management skills. Im able to use a stressful situation to focus me, I guess i thrive under pressure. I was more curious about a biological or chemical explanation about the euphoria the drug gives me.



I'm the exact same way.  If you think about it, they prescribe Ritalin and other stims for people with problems focusing, so it makes sense.

I beleive we have just begun to understand depression.  The word implies being "low" and unmotivated, and for me, what better way to get off my ass and trudge through the swamp than uppers...not a long-term solution, but it does work.


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 14, 2005)

i been taking ephedra off and on for years now....i def notice a change in mood when i take it a lot...not neccesarily bad or anything...sometimes it hypes me up into a really good feeling,especially during the gym and right after...but sometimes i feel a little out of it too...maybe in some sort of zone...havent noticed depression..maybe a little anxiety


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 14, 2005)

The stuff is great, makes me feel like a million bucks also!!
My favorite "drug".
Why go to doc and get put on ssri's if this simple product with less sides works?
If I'm in a rut some ephedrine and coffee always seems to get me motivated and feeling good.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 14, 2005)

I had to quit it because of the heightened anxiety. I may try it again with less C some day. Either way, clen blows it out of the water in all aspects, IMO. ECA makes my stress such that I know it jacks my cortisol, as well.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I had to quit it because of the heightened anxiety. I may try it again with less C some day. Either way, clen blows it out of the water in all aspects, IMO. ECA makes my stress such that I know it jacks my cortisol, as well.



I am with you on this. ECA gives me crazy anxiety issues. I usually have to end up ending my workouts short when I take it. So I dont take it anymore. I bought some clen but gave it to my GF since ECA messes with me bad I assumed the clen would too. ECA makes my HR 115ish and my blood pressure goes up pretty high as well...probably mostly related to the added anxiety.


----------



## brodus (Apr 14, 2005)

Strange how we all work...Clen makes me an anxiety ridden bad attitude case.

I agree, too much caffeine jacks up the anxiety and irritability, though.


----------



## GAmuscle26 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, interesting to read the insights on the effects of ephedrine/ephedrine. Thermadrene was the first ever ephedra contained supplement that I ever took. That was years ago. I experience what many here have already indicated: when I take ephedra I feel as if I'm ready to take on the world and I am really happy


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I had to quit it because of the heightened anxiety. I may try it again with less C some day. Either way, clen blows it out of the water in all aspects, IMO. ECA makes my stress such that I know it jacks my cortisol, as well.



anxiety, is that when you worry about stuff all the time, or can't stop thinking about certain things... what is it exactly? because whatever it is i think i suffer from it, lol


----------



## percy (Apr 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of the effects of taking Stack II when on daily thryroxine?  Every supplement says don't take if have thryroid condition but figure as it is underactive and the pills keep it in line it would be ok any thoughts?


----------



## leykis1o1 (Oct 30, 2005)

ive supplemented with l-tyrosine for 2 years now..i can say without a doubt i was depressed before taking l-tyrosine...now im not..


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

leykis1o1 said:
			
		

> ive supplemented with l-tyrosine for 2 years now..i can say without a doubt i was depressed before taking l-tyrosine...now im not..


Blow me up old school Tom


----------



## Nate K (Oct 31, 2005)

It just depends on the person, everyone can react different to drugs.  Ephedrine personally makes me pissed off and fell horrible.  I react this way to many uppers I think, same with adderal(I don't know how to spell it).


----------



## Northernlights8 (Oct 31, 2005)

well i just purchased the ephedrine from bulknutrion.com and some lean fuel from bodybuidling.com or something like that. (guy from here makes it) going to try it out tom morning and see how it works..

wanted to know, im going to be taking lean fuel 2 x a day and should i go ahead and take 50mg of ephedrine a day (2x daily) or turn it into 75mg a day along with 3x daily for lean fuel?

also should i take it on emtpy stomach or within an hour after eating?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 31, 2005)

always take thermogens on an empty stomach if you want to maximize its effects.  I usually take them *first *thing in the morning..even before the morning bathroom visit.


----------



## Northernlights8 (Nov 1, 2005)

one more thing if i take it in morning can i eat breakfast, also at lunch i can eat? then take the last one at around 3 or so then have a meal 30min to an hour after taking the last dose?

Randy


----------

